# mobile management software



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

would anyone be interested in a mobile app you can use to manage client info, create estimates, manage projects and access info from any mobile device instantly?

Is there anything out there that people are already using?

What features or functions would be a must?

Anyone see any potential problems with this?

I know a mobile app developer but I want to first see what the interest is.

Mike


----------



## 514 Painter (Jun 5, 2012)

Very interested, always looking for great tools to enhance the quality of my professionalism.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

We use the Quickbooks Mobile works great, but a new app is always good


----------

